# New LSS Vulcano on fire



## Karel Doorman (24 Jul 2018)

It seems the new LSS "Vulcano"(unlucky name in this case)has had a fire,Bridge,machineroom and aft part of ship were on fire,while ship was lying in drydock to be outfitted for commission in the Italian Navy. :'(
https://marineschepen.nl/nieuws/images/vulcano.jpg


https://marineschepen.nl/nieuws/images/vulcano-brand-500.jpg

https://youtu.be/ZGGchleI3ow

https://www.defensieforum.nl/Forum/proxy.php?request=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ilsecoloxix.it%2Frw%2FIlSecoloXIXWEB%2Fla_spezia%2Ffoto_trattate%2F2018%2F07%2F23%2Fincendio_nave_Vulcano13-H180723044017-U10598063479EoE--673x320%2540IlSecoloXIXWEB.jpg&hash=d425e847cef7be34a94699b9c7b84a66


Here's an impression of the aft part of the "Vulcano"

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DbVKienWkAUHnVi.jpg:large


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Jul 2018)

Ugly, hope they got it out and no one hurt. I suspect a very long and nasty court battle will follow.


----------



## Karel Doorman (24 Jul 2018)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Ugly, hope they got it out and no one hurt. I suspect a very long and nasty court battle will follow.




They got it out,after 8 hrs(from what i heared),no injuries.  

Fear it could be a writetoff.


----------

